# Dutch Passion Blueberry Fems



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

Junk! I germed 5 beans and got 5 hermies. I threw the other 5 beans down the garbage disposal. Kind of suck that I wasted 11 weeks and nearly half my grow space on a obviously flawed genetic line. They were just starting to turn dark blue on all the bud leaves too. I may still buy a pack of ten regular seeds to hopefully find a suitable mother from because I have always loved smoking blueberry but I will never buy a fem back from Dutch Passion again.


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 16, 2008)

i just ordered a reg pack of DP blueberry...hoping for the best.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 16, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Junk! I germed 5 beans and got 5 hermies. I threw the other 5 beans down the garbage disposal. Kind of suck that I wasted 11 weeks and nearly half my grow space on a obviously flawed genetic line. They were just starting to turn dark blue on all the bud leaves too. I may still buy a pack of ten regular seeds to hopefully find a suitable mother from because I have always loved smoking blueberry but I will never buy a fem back from Dutch Passion again.


 
*:farm: When Blueberry 1st came out [of Indiana I think] I heard some folks were getting seeds from isolated females.  I got some seeds from DJ Short and they were perfect, I had 7 females and they are still the basis for all my blue strains* :aok:


----------



## Growdude (Sep 16, 2008)

I have femed Dutch Passion white widow and have not seen any hermies.
But from everything ive heard I wont get fems again.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 16, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Junk! I germed 5 beans and got 5 hermies. I threw the other 5 beans down the garbage disposal. Kind of suck that I wasted 11 weeks and nearly half my grow space on a obviously flawed genetic line. They were just starting to turn dark blue on all the bud leaves too. I may still buy a pack of ten regular seeds to hopefully find a suitable mother from because I have always loved smoking blueberry but I will never buy a fem back from Dutch Passion again.


 
I actually don't understand why people prefer feminized seeds.  Seems to me like eating GMO corn, soybeans, etc.  - why take the chance with unnaturally genetically-modified?  Seems better to get regular seeds and just filter out the males you don't want, and keep the males you want in a controlled environment so you can produce your own "natural" seeds.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

How many weeks into flower are you? Mine did not show until after 7 weeks. I did not stress them in anyway.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 16, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> I actually don't understand why people prefer feminized seeds. Seems to me like eating GMO corn, soybeans, etc. - why take the chance with unnaturally genetically-modified? Seems better to get regular seeds and just filter out the males you don't want, and keep the males you want in a controlled environment so you can produce your own "natural" seeds.


 
I completely agree. I just wanted to see what all the hype was about and gave them a try. I have pissed money away on other things so I don't feel to bad, but wanted others to know of my experience. Also I expected a herm or two but not all 5.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 16, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I completely agree. I just wanted to see what all the hype was about and gave them a try. I have pissed money away on other things so I don't feel to bad, but wanted others to know of my experience. Also I expected a herm or two but not all 5.


 
I think feminized seeds are just an attempt by the companies who produce seeds to keep buyers coming back at 50+ Euros per purchase (since no males to produce seeds).

I will definitely purchase from HiperSemillas.com again, and will recommend them highly to all others, but I don't want to purchase WW again now that I have.  I will only purchase other strains so that I can start making my own strains.  My next purchase I would like to buy Dutch Passion's Original Flo.  It is mostly Sativa with Sativa high, has Purple Color, and has a surprising flowering time of only 6 weeks!  I want to cross this with WW seeds that I want to produce with this first grow (with purchased seeds).

I have time to consider what will be the next strain after that.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 18, 2008)

i have grown dutch passions skywalker fem seeds with great results but dont know if id try any others just from the hassle others are having also prices when there is so much 2 pick from


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 20, 2009)

Back in the day when i had been purchasing seeds from Marc Emery the fem seeds where just arriving on the scene.  They use Gibberellic acid, a naturally occurring plant growth hormone, to force male flowers on female plant.  The are nothing like GMOs, at all.  However I still don't understand the point.  everybody that grows needs to know how to take cuttings.  And with the higher rate of hermies from fem seeds i just don't get it.  Besides if your buying a stabilized strain it give you the opportunity to create your next batch for just a small amount of garden space.  I am sorry to here about your luck Buddyluv.  I have heard that Blueberry is particularly finicky, with all sorts of special needs, as well as having a tendency toward hermaphroditic(?) when needs are not met.  Then you get fem seeds which will up the chances of that happening.  Once again sorry about the bad luck.  Too many variables for me.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 21, 2009)

I quess that is why my Purple #1 Fems all hermied at 6 weeks too. I am completely done with DP. Not only was the yeild horrible, they didn't turn purple at all(and I had my night time temps in the 50's), and they all threw male flowers. Thank god so far I only see the two plants next to them have one or two beans here or there so I think I caught them in time.


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 27, 2009)

man thats a drag. never grown from a seed and never will unless i try my hand in breeding somewhere down the line, even then it would be just to get a quality male to cross with.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for tryin Buddy, you saved me alotta trouble it seems. Hope your luck turns with some huge yields or something!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 27, 2009)

Stick with Nirvana regular packs. So far they have yielded the best smoke and weight. I have yet to run my Greenhouse and Sensi seeds packs. I know they can not be as bad as Dutch Passion.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 27, 2009)

Try SweetSeeds Fems. I have never seen or heard of them turning herm. Not to mention, they have some sweet tasting potent strains.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 27, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Try SweetSeeds Fems. I have never seen or heard of them turning herm. Not to mention, they have some sweet tasting potent strains.


 
Do they sell regular packs. I think I will just stick to regular beans from here on out.


----------



## JBonez (Feb 28, 2009)

all femmed seeds carry the hermetic trait guys, we really cant be suprised to see higher hermie rates, in fact, i think i just read from one seed company that at least 30 percent of its genetics will have male flowers late in flowering that should not effect any seeding of the bud, that my friends is not worth buying femmed seeds, no sir, you may get lucky with a lot of femmed seeds tho, if none of them hermie, usually the others dont, but if you get 1 you most likely have quite a few more, just what ive been researching.


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 28, 2009)

Give them a call or send em a message and tell them what happened! Feminized seeds are actually made from females that have been stressed into hermies and self pollinated. I personally don't like feminized because its just very unnatural and I can't help to think that if those hermaphrodites can reproduce and produce viable seeds, the mj gene pool could potentially be at risk am I wrong?


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had good results with greenhouse seeds fems. I had to get the fems because some of their strains only come femmed. I have not had any problems with hermies, even when my regular strains hermied.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 2, 2009)

I have yet to see a regular bean hermie. I have occasionally seen one in my outdoor grows(maybe 3-4 over the past ten years, and I grow about 15-20 each year). I also have a durban poison fem seed that has yet to throw a nanner but it has 6 weeks to go(12 week strain). I am just saying Dutch Passion is bull poo.


----------



## la9 (Apr 14, 2009)

The Dutch Passion Blueberry I had all grew pretty small from a regular pack, I pretty much stick with Serious Seeds anymore, never disappointed in anything received from them yet.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

Look for my Blueberry by DJ Shorts thread.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 18, 2009)

I was just looking at seeds at the Attitude seedbank and they were selling the Dutch Passion Blueberry Fem as a connisoar strain.  Whats up with that?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 18, 2009)

That is what Dutch Passion is trying to boast.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 18, 2009)

There are a lot of other strains that have no business being on that list


----------



## ray jay (May 5, 2009)

Wish I would have read this before buying, and glad Im cheap and only bought 1 seed.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 6, 2009)

Boy, I sure do see a lot of negative feedback for DP seeds.


----------



## Herm (May 10, 2009)

Well I wish I would have seen this thread before I ordered.  Oh well hopefully I have better luck than you did!


----------



## JBonez (May 10, 2009)

i find it odd that i have grown some hermie typical strains, yet, once i fixed my light leak issues, i have no hermies, interesting.


----------

